# HAMM show in September



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone from the Yorkshire area going to HAMM in September?? We live in Wetherby and am looking for any way to get to and from Hamm for the show. Happy to pay, we're not freeloaders!!! Tried coachtotheshow.com but they stopped picking up in Leeds due to lack of Leeds people wanting to go (WAKE UP LEEDS!!!) - otherwise they would've been perfect!


----------



## toddsdevil (Jul 12, 2009)

hey mate just wondering if you know the dates for next year? or is there any percific sites on the details?
cheers todd


----------

